# Gentoo 3.0.0 and PPTP Config Problem

## Mike Downs

I'm new to Gentoo/Linux and I'm trying to use PPTP to get a VPN connection setup to my company/employer.  The pon myTunnel executions shows some stuff, but no indication of why it is failing also my sys admin at work says that authorization is failing.

Here's my sanitized /etc/ppp/chap-secrets file

myName myVPN  myPassword *

Here's my sanitized /etc/ppp/peers/myVPN file

pty "pptp 1.2.3.4"

lock

debug

dump

logfd 2

nodetach

require-mppe-128

noauth

nobsdcomp

nodeflate

name myName

password myPassword

remotename myTunnel

file /etc/ppp/options.pptp

ipparam myTunnel

Here's my /etc/ppp/options.pptp with all comments removed.

lock

noauth

refuse-pap

refuse-eap

refuse-chap

refuse-mschap

nobsdcomp

nodeflate

require-mppe-128

Here's the sanitized output of 'pon myTunnel'

pon myTunnel

pppd options in effect:

debug           # (from /etc/ppp/peers/myTunnel)

nodetach                # (from /etc/ppp/peers/myTunnel)

logfd 2         # (from /etc/ppp/peers/myTunnel)

dump            # (from /etc/ppp/peers/myTunnel)

noauth          # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

refuse-pap              # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

refuse-chap             # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

refuse-mschap           # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

refuse-eap              # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

name myName             # (from /etc/ppp/peers/myTunnel)

password ??????         # (from /etc/ppp/peers/myTunnel)

remotename myTunnel         # (from /etc/ppp/peers/myTunnel)

                # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

pty pptp 1.2.3.4          # (from /etc/ppp/peers/myTunnel)

ipparam myTunnel            # (from /etc/ppp/peers/myTunnel)

nobsdcomp               # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

nodeflate               # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

require-mppe-128                # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

using channel 9

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/3

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x4dd3cced> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Script pptp 1.2.3.4 finished (pid 20933), status = 0x0

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x4dd3cced> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

Does anyone see what I might be doing wrong?  I believe that I followed the Gentoo PPTP How To correctly

Thanks.

----------

## mr.sande

Your options seem just fine. I just tested my own pptp setup with gentoo-sources-3.0.6. 

From what I (think) I know, you don't need to include your password in the peer file, only in chap-secrets.

Are you sure that you have all the right kernel modules? Just to be on the safe side I usually include all the ppp modules.

Did you set the vpn up with pptpsetup? If not, its worth a try.

----------

## Mike Downs

Wow, pptpsetup actually worked.  I used all the same parameters as 'pon', but at least now I have a ppp0 when I do an ifconfig.  Do I now have to add a route like I've seen in some of the forum threads?

----------

## mr.sande

Yes.

The route you add depends on how you want to use the vpn. If you use it to get Internet access you can probably use

```

route add default ppp0

```

Remember to also set up DNS  :Smile:  You can get DNS from pptp if you use "usepeerdns" in your peer file (/etc/ppp/peers/<file>).

If you already have Internet access and use VPN to connect to some other network then it has to be done differently, and I don't remember exactly how  :Embarassed: 

----------

